# GCC Jaguar IV Cutter issues (Please Help)



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok, Purchased the GCC Jaguar IV for the Stone Stencil System. We have a 2 GX-24's already. Well we have some large orders of vinyl decals and want to use the GCC for the order because of the great tracking it has. Well we start the order and it cuts perfect for about the first 12" across the 24" vinyl roll. Then the left side of the 24" roll looks like it barely even cut it at all? It is like as it tracks across from right to left the blade is going higher and doesnt cut through the vinyl enough to even weed it. So I have a 24" cutter but only the the right 12" of the cutter works pretty much? I have wasted a tom of vinyl already? Please any help with this would be great? 

Thanks


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

gee Matt...couldn't you find another thread to post the problem in...Geez....same post in four threads...almost a record I think


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

LOL, I know I was so frustrated and just wanted as many people that have the GCC of something similar that may know what is going on with it. Still can't get this damn thing to cut right.


----------



## afan06 (May 22, 2008)

(Same as I posted in the "Anyone have experience with gcc cutters")

I had the exact same problem with my Sable. Tech support never responded to my email, but I figured out the problem.

Take your pen unit (the bronze thing) out of the holder you will notice that there is ring about 3/4 the way up. There is actually a slot in the "pen unit holder" that that is supposed to slide into, right not you have it sitting on top. 

This will fix your problem.


----------

